# Friendly wager for Clay-doh



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Clay lets make a friendly wager between friends. I'll bet you I will place higher at the Guns and Hoses tourney for the table. If I lose, wich I wont, I will give you $100 and clean your fish after the tourny on the table. Not chunky love, just me and you buddy. I guess this is calling you out. lol


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh snap


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a good old fashion throw down..

Actually, I was wondering what in the world Clay-Doh needed a fish cleaning table for in the first place


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (7/1/2008)*It's a good old fashion throw down..
> 
> Actually, I was wondering what in the world Clay-Doh needed a fish cleaning table for in the first place


Clay it's not me this time talking smack about your inability to shoot fish.:letsdrink It seems as though everyone knows this little aspect about you.oke


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got to come to a buddies need here. I'm still what I consider a newbie to the sport, and unless it is a spadefish, it is relatively safe when swimming around me. That being said, the several times I've hunted with Clay I've seen him exercise great restraint in the fish he's chosen to take or pass on. If the right fish presents itself, like say a 10.0 lb mangrove, I bet he'd take the shot and ice it. I think if he puts his mind to it and gets into tournament mode, youjustmay have a run for your money. I'd like to see how this little wager works out! Either way, it's gonna be fun had by all, I like that little wagers like this are popping up.

Anyone want to make a wager against me taking the largest tropical?:doh


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone want to make a wager against me taking the largest tropical?









LOL I dont think there is a catagory for Spade fish LOL.

I am a newbie too. I am in the tourney tho. Figure it was cheap enough and you get a shirt! I didnt mind losing the last 2 shark tourneys cause it was sooooo much fun. Win or loose it is a weekend to remember!!! I cant wait.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Boy this is going to be interesting, Im sure the mass is going to get alot of pressure that day.cant wait to get to the scales and see the results.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive met most of you guys on here. You all know me and ole Clay-doh and his family arereallyclose freinds. Hell he was the first dive buddy I had WITH A SPEAR. I know what he can do down there. NOT SCARED! I know he has a bigger arsonal than me "power band 5000 bazooka model 10 Riffe" Thats OK I had a little conversation to said mongo killer. 

We agreed I lose, $100 and clean up guts, he loses and same deal. Coochie had official dibs on table so I couldnt go there. My wife gave him hell about the table. Since it was a birthday present.

We will see how that table looks with you cleaning my fish, buddy boy, untill then. GAME ON!!!!!:looser


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh this bet is so on! $100 and gut removal! Gonna put you to shame Brandon!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And by the way gonnamissher.....I caught that comment, and John piping in too!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

OK.....I guess..what catagory you are going to place in, is up to that person. .. . . ... .. ...but I dont think pullin your buddies aj in will count.lol..... I dont think you have a chance.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay why do you want to give away an apparently good table?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohyou can kiss my :moon too Brian!!! Screw all you guys...were gonna fill both boxes!


----------

